# White Lotus Soundtrack



## robgb (Nov 11, 2022)

This is some really great stuff.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 11, 2022)

He crushed it in the first season. It's nice to hear that it's no different for the second.


----------



## Snarf (Nov 11, 2022)

Very creative stuff. Season 1 had some beautiful juxtapositions between music and visuals.


----------

